# I can't anymore. Starting a "too many zeros" or "misplaced decimal" thread



## Rusty McNickel

I'll go first.








						ANTIQUE 1895  WOMAN'S SAFETY  BICYCLE FRAME  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for ANTIQUE 1895  WOMAN'S SAFETY  BICYCLE FRAME at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					rover.ebay.com
				




800.00 for a complete badged bicycle....maybe. Sans badge but "All original" except for the "excellent, professional" horrible 60's J.C. Higgins paint with two monster white scratches in it. "Museum quality, showroom restoration". Good grief.


----------



## Rusty McNickel

Antique RAMBLER Gormully And Jeffery Mfg.Co. Chicago Spanner Wrench  | eBay
					

Antique RAMBLER Gormully And Jeffery Mfg.Co. Chicago. Condition is Used. Shipped with USPS First Class Package.



					rover.ebay.com
				




200.00, OK, but keep the wrench, I WANT THAT RARE COIN!


----------



## 1motime

mrkmcdonnell said:


> Antique RAMBLER Gormully And Jeffery Mfg.Co. Chicago Spanner Wrench  | eBay
> 
> 
> Antique RAMBLER Gormully And Jeffery Mfg.Co. Chicago. Condition is Used. Shipped with USPS First Class Package.
> 
> 
> 
> rover.ebay.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 200.00, OK, but keep that wrench, I WANT THAT RARE COIN!
> View attachment 1183258



That is a teaser for sure!


----------



## volksboy57

badges  $5,500
Really, this is probably the price for these as there are some really cool ones in there, but it is still too steep for me.


----------



## 1motime

volksboy57 said:


> badges  $5,500
> Really, this is probably the price for these as there are some really cool ones in there, but it is still too steep for me.
> 
> View attachment 1184403



Lots of history there.  Each bike had a story. Where are they all now!


----------



## Rusty McNickel

volksboy57 said:


> badges  $5,500
> Really, this is probably the price for these as there are some really cool ones in there, but it is still too steep for me.
> 
> View attachment 1184403



That's about 93. Per badge. Maybe fair but a hell of a lot of cash to lay out for badges. You'd think a better deal be offered for a lot. Of course the one badge I'd be interested in is missing a major portion. Pretty much worthless IMO.


----------



## Rusty McNickel

RARE Vintage 1960's "COLUMBIA ALCO RAMBLER 3" Bicycle Complete Bike  | eBay
					

SOLD AS IS. See pictures for more details.



					rover.ebay.com
				







"For your consideration" $499.00. This is a classic case where "rare" does not translate into valuable. This is an "Alco" badged Rambler 3, WTF? A POS by any era's standards. I am however impressed that the front fender...thing remains intact, rare for this model. Probably because Johnny was too embarrassed to ever take this thing out for a ride. Sold "as is", it's up to you to connect the speedo drive, THEN throw it in the dumpster.  And if you are worried it will break the bank they do offer a twelve month financing plan. Only problem with that is, once your wife finds out you bought this garbage home you won't be alive to complete the payments. Move the decimal one place to the left, that's what they would have to pay ME to come haul the scrap away. Add it to your cart and look at some of the tchotchke porcelain they have to offer. Save on combined shipping! Sorry all you Euro collectors, lower 48 only!


----------



## Rusty McNickel

mrkmcdonnell said:


> I'll go first.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ANTIQUE 1895  WOMAN'S SAFETY  BICYCLE FRAME  | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for ANTIQUE 1895  WOMAN'S SAFETY  BICYCLE FRAME at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> 
> 
> 
> rover.ebay.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 800.00 for a complete badged bicycle....maybe. Sans badge but "All original" except for the "excellent, professional" horrible 60's J.C. Higgins paint with two monster white scratches in it. "Museum quality, showroom restoration". Good grief.
> View attachment 1183247



New low price: $499.00. Yeah, still no.


----------



## Greg M

$3900 for a cheap reproduction?!?








						Vintage Boneshaker Big Wheel Bicycle  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Vintage Boneshaker Big Wheel Bicycle at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					rover.ebay.com


----------



## Rusty McNickel

Greg M said:


> $3900 for a cheap reproduction?!?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vintage Boneshaker Big Wheel Bicycle  | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Vintage Boneshaker Big Wheel Bicycle at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> 
> 
> 
> rover.ebay.com



Wait til the old man finds out!


----------



## Euphman06

I for one don't care what people are asking for their "gems". Most people have no clue of bicycles and only see them on the picker shows which makes everyone think all of them are gold. We are the few "in the know" people and if I come across something ridiculous I just click the X and move on, or if it's something i want but overpriced, tell them "If you'd ever consider this amount, let me know I'm a buyer" and move on without expecting an email back. I'm rooting for these things to sell, will make my stuff more valuable.


----------



## Rusty McNickel

Euphman06 said:


> I for one don't care what people are asking for their "gems". Most people have no clue of bicycles and only see them on the picker shows which makes everyone think all of them are gold. We are the few "in the know" people and if I come across something ridiculous I just click the X and move on, or if it's something i want but overpriced, tell them "If you'd ever consider this amount, let me know I'm a buyer" and move on without expecting an email back. I'm rooting for these things to sell, will make my stuff more valuable.



I get it. Comic relief if nothing else...


----------



## Rusty McNickel

Euphman06 said:


> I for one don't care what people are asking for their "gems". Most people have no clue of bicycles and only see them on the picker shows which makes everyone think all of them are gold. We are the few "in the know" people and if I come across something ridiculous I just click the X and move on, or if it's something i want but overpriced, tell them "If you'd ever consider this amount, let me know I'm a buyer" and move on without expecting an email back. I'm rooting for these things to sell, will make my stuff more valuable.



If that be the case, come to think of it I have 1000.00 worth of those wrenches sitting in my basement right now!  Cha-ching!


----------



## Rusty McNickel

I'd do 6500. if both the front AND back tires held air.








						1890'S CLEVELAND BICYCLE NUMBER #38 WOOD WHEEL ALL ORIGINAL  MUSEUM ORIGINAL  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 1890'S CLEVELAND BICYCLE NUMBER #38 WOOD WHEEL ALL ORIGINAL  MUSEUM ORIGINAL at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com


----------



## Rusty McNickel

Now wait a minute, is this bicycle from the way past or future?




https://www.ebay.com/itm/1918-ESTAB...ICYCLE-BROOKS-/293792775129?campid=5335809022


----------



## Rusty McNickel

"Everything moves" except the bicycle at this price.




https://www.ebay.com/itm/1896-CRAWF...WOODEN-WHEELS-/293682764572?campid=5335809022


----------



## Rusty McNickel




----------



## Rusty McNickel




----------



## GTs58

mrkmcdonnell said:


> Now wait a minute, is this bicycle from the way past or future?
> View attachment 1462058
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/1918-ESTAB...ICYCLE-BROOKS-/293792775129?campid=5335809022





Well lookie what just showed up here!  *Smoke Alert! *Just noticed the eBay location is different than the one posted in the thread here. Scammer or what? 



			https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/introduction.196476/


----------



## 1motime

GTs58 said:


> Well lookie what just showed up here!  *Smoke Alert! *Just noticed the eBay location is different than the one posted in the thread here. Scammer or what?
> 
> 
> 
> https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/introduction.196476/



Great detective work!  That thing gets around.  The CABE listing has such gooder proper english.  Tough when the kneels give out........


----------



## Rusty McNickel

Euphman06 said:


> I for one don't care what people are asking for their "gems". Most people have no clue of bicycles and only see them on the picker shows which makes everyone think all of them are gold. We are the few "in the know" people and if I come across something ridiculous I just click the X and move on, or if it's something i want but overpriced, tell them "If you'd ever consider this amount, let me know I'm a buyer" and move on without expecting an email back. I'm rooting for these things to sell, will make my stuff more valuable.



....and then there's the occasional netting of a scammer....


----------



## Rusty McNickel

GTs58 said:


> Well lookie what just showed up here!  *Smoke Alert! *Just noticed the eBay location is different than the one posted in the thread here. Scammer or what?
> 
> 
> 
> https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/introduction.196476/



Another one bites the dust!


----------



## GTs58

Glad I could be of some help keeping the floors around here free of scumbags. 🤣


----------



## Rusty McNickel

Don't let this rare opportunity slip away. Act now, buy today.





https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-19...ard-LOOK-READ-/224577615853?campid=5335809022


----------



## 1motime

mrkmcdonnell said:


> Don't let this rare opportunity slip away. Act now, buy today.
> View attachment 1479807
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-19...ard-LOOK-READ-/224577615853?campid=5335809022



Same seller.  As the description reads.  "Not a crummy reproduction" 









						Vintage 1950's Shelby Flying Cloud Bicycle Chain Guard  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Vintage 1950's Shelby Flying Cloud Bicycle Chain Guard at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com


----------



## jimbo53

Western Flyer repop for only $1500. Some people...
https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/598047787865463/


----------



## GTs58

_An exceptional vintage bicycle find that is in really rare beautiful condition. This is a Schwinn CORVETTE 2 speed kick back hub bicycle that came out on April 5, 1962. Light untested & speedometer untested. Has serial #D218916 & please research prior to bidding. Please study the pictures because this bike is selling as it was found, as the pictures show it, as you see it & as it is. No refund & no return. Selling at a "BEST OFFER"  bid. Only lower USA states shipping & no international shipping._

*Incorrect light, front carrier, pedals, head badge and loaded up with some of Pee Wee's junk parts. How can you go wrong with this price? Seller needs a different kind of virus shot. *

https://www.ebay.com/itm/224598920746?campid=5335809022


----------



## Rusty McNickel

Note: "Front wheel is broken".
https://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-AN...-INDIANAPOLIS-/154597469714?campid=5335809022



How far would you go to pick this up? Good grief.


----------



## Rusty McNickel

Oh brother, surely this is a typo....


----------



## J-wagon

I didn't know this thread existed. 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Prewar-Bicycle-1930-/255331794177?campid=5335809022


----------



## Rusty McNickel

J-wagon said:


> I didn't know this thread existed.
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Prewar-Bicycle-1930-/255331794177?campid=5335809022View attachment 1552871



More like "been through a war"
Very heavy at $200 for shipping.


----------



## GTs58

Some smalls. Decimal point misplaced obviously.  🤣






And no, you don't get the envelope!

​
Vintage horn and tank screws - the 2 longer screws are NOS - the two shorter are gently used. Personally I’ve never seen ORIGINAL NOS horn or tank screws listed - super hard to get. These are ORIGINAL SCHWINN screws - not local hardware store parts that don’t have the impossible to duplicate Schwinn finish.


----------



## Coyote

What in the how?? 😲


----------



## mickeyc

I am constantly amazed at the inability of people to spell.  "Break" not brake, "peddle" not pedal, etc....


----------



## Rusty McNickel

Coyote said:


> What in the how?? 😲
> 
> View attachment 1552968



It's  a Low Rider.... very reasonably priced I might add...


----------



## GTs58

Rusty Patino said:


> It's  a Low Rider.... very reasonably priced I might add...



And the coaster brake is broken too?  🤣


----------



## Rusty McNickel

GTs58 said:


> And the coaster brake is broken too?  🤣



We don't need no stinkin brakes! Live a little!!!


----------



## phantom

Just amazing. It's a good little jumper though for $2,500









						antique schwinn - bicycle parts - by owner - bike sale
					

My bike from 1954 Schwinn American with many miles on it and all original including chain, hand grips, seat, foot pedals etc. new paint. I put it thru all paces and never failed. used it for jumping...



					atlanta.craigslist.org


----------



## phantom

Not many left in the world like this one. Ask Bob.









						1950 Schwinn crusader deluxe - bicycle parts - by owner - bike sale
					

for sale a pristine original condition real vintage bike not many left around in the world has suspension in front and rear brand new wide walls tires real solid bike going on 72 years but preserve...



					tampa.craigslist.org


----------



## Rusty McNickel

phantom said:


> Just amazing. It's a good little jumper though for $2,500
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antique schwinn - bicycle parts - by owner - bike sale
> 
> 
> My bike from 1954 Schwinn American with many miles on it and all original including chain, hand grips, seat, foot pedals etc. new paint. I put it thru all paces and never failed. used it for jumping...
> 
> 
> 
> atlanta.craigslist.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1557056



Isn't that an Evil Knevil bike?


----------



## Coyote

Ummm No


----------



## phantom

Coyote said:


> What in the how?? 😲
> 
> View attachment 1552968



I would like to see the pedals at noon and six.


----------



## Rusty McNickel

Coyote said:


> Ummm No
> View attachment 1557989



Looks like ad was revised to a 90's bike. Still, is it worth 2k?


----------



## J-wagon

2 for repop


----------



## Coyote

Rusty Patino said:


> Looks like ad was revised to a 90's bike.



Wow, deep discounts based on reality.
$1500 off original price!!
What a buy!


----------



## GTs58

Get a new one in a box with hub brake for 600 bucks. 🤪


----------



## GTs58

Someone did a fairly decent repaint on this one. But still. 
















						vintage 1960's schwinn bicycle  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for vintage 1960's schwinn bicycle at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com


----------



## GTs58

This one takes the cake. A $1014 Sting Ray chain guard stated as NOS and used. 









https://www.ebay.com/itm/144395690964?campid=5335809022


----------



## 1motime

Describing it as used to probably downplay buyer's expectations and get around E-bay required listing specifics for new.  Guy has his telephone number in the ad.  E-bay will suspend for that sort of dealing!  Here is another of his items for sale.









						Schwinn Stingray Lil Tiger 12” Frame Top Bar Set Custom Paint Pinstripe Etc.  | eBay
					

Schwinn Stingray Lil Tiger 12” Frame Top Bar Set Custom Paint Pinstripe Etc.. Condition is "Used". Shipped with FedEx Ground or FedEx Home Delivery.



					www.ebay.com


----------



## Rusty McNickel

GTs58 said:


> This one takes the cake. A $1014 Sting Ray chain guard stated as NOS and used.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1564421
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/144395690964?campid=5335809022



Why not an even $1015. ?????


----------



## bikewhorder

Reach for the stars...
https://www.ebay.com/itm/1983-Schwi...MB-by-Schwinn-/304344692962?campid=5335809022


----------



## Rusty McNickel

bikewhorder said:


> Reach for the stars...
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/1983-Schwi...MB-by-Schwinn-/304344692962?campid=5335809022View attachment 1571594



Wow! Now I'm regretting getting rid of my 83 Shogun MTB. Even if it's worth half as much as this fairly unknown Schwinn, that's still no chump change.


----------



## sworley

poop is really getting out of hand w these prices lately. Really has me checked out on this hobby.


----------



## Rusty McNickel

sworley said:


> poop is really getting out of hand w these prices lately. Really has me checked out on this hobby.



These asking prices have no reflection on the state of reality in the hobby. The Schwinn MTB went unsold. But, as the saying goes, there's a sucker born every minute. And that's what sellers like this are counting on.


----------



## Rusty McNickel

If the Schwinn isn't re-listed, no worries, the sellers has this one, much more reasonable price, perhaps because it's fairly known.


----------



## Balloontyre

Sears 1964 spaceliner bike - bicycles - by owner - bike sale
					

Women’s Sears space liner bike all original light even works



					madison.craigslist.org


----------



## Rusty McNickel

Balloontyre said:


> Sears 1964 spaceliner bike - bicycles - by owner - bike sale
> 
> 
> Women’s Sears space liner bike all original light even works
> 
> 
> 
> madison.craigslist.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1580948



Working light!?!? Doulble that price!!!!


----------



## 1motime

28" wheels!


----------



## Rusty McNickel

1motime said:


> 28" wheels!



That's prewar, no? Price is now making more cents.


----------



## 1motime

Rusty McNickel said:


> That's prewar, no? Price is now making more cents.



170000 cents in the asking price.  OBO


----------



## Coyote

Don't even get a chain thrown in for good measure...


----------



## 1motime

Coyote said:


> View attachment 1584512
> Don't even get a chain thrown in for good measure...



Not that it matters. No right side pedal. With one lucky bid someone could get a Hot Deal not doing a Buy It Now


----------



## GTs58

Coyote said:


> View attachment 1584512
> Don't even get a chain thrown in for good measure...


----------



## Rusty McNickel

1motime said:


> Not that it matters. No right side pedal. With one lucky bid someone could get a Hot Deal not doing a Buy It Now



But you do get a dog towel and a few plastic Easter eggs?


----------



## 1motime

That Hot Deal has cooled quickly

https://www.ebay.com/itm/313904908978?campid=5335809022


----------



## Rusty McNickel

1motime said:


> That Hot Deal has cooled quickly
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/313904908978?campid=5335809022



Maybe they're a CABEer and saw this post. Still no! Not even worth the shipping cost.


----------



## New Mexico Brant

Run fast and get it!  Now down to $324.99 from $499.99!




https://www.ebay.com/itm/203515113374?campid=5335809022


----------



## Rusty McNickel

New Mexico Brant said:


> Run fast and get it!  Now down to $324.99 from $499.99!
> 
> View attachment 1588064
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/203515113374?campid=5335809022



Hmmmm... to restore or leave as is...


----------



## Rusty McNickel

The value of these GJ wrenches continue to climb exponentially....NOT


----------



## GTs58

DOTD........................................ Deal of the day.


----------



## Dogtown

1motime said:


> Lots of history there.  Each bike had a story. Where are they all now!



Well I know 2 of them are in my living room.


----------



## 1motime

Dogtown said:


> Well I know 2 of them are in my living room.



Thanks!  Was wondering for a couple of years!


----------



## Rusty McNickel

Good grief. Looks to be a Brooks B12. Comes with a Campy? seat post. Front fastener has head casting letters. 





F-no! ...and WTFF is a Copake Penny Farthing?
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Columbia-V...gh-wheel-seat-/284758738173?campid=5335809022


----------



## Rusty McNickel

Rusty McNickel said:


> Good grief. Looks to be a Brooks B12. Comes with a Campy? seat post. Front fastener has head casting letters.
> View attachment 1604865
> 
> F-no! ...and WTFF is a Copake Penny Farthing?
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Columbia-V...gh-wheel-seat-/284758738173?campid=5335809022



Hmmm....imagine that, didn't sell. Probably not a good idea to end the auction on Easter Sunday holiday.


----------



## Rusty McNickel

Love me some Ramblers but seriously????












						Vintage Rambler bicycle   | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Vintage Rambler bicycle  at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com


----------



## Rusty McNickel

Half off. NOW were talkin. 😩


----------



## Drwizzletooth

Each!


----------



## Rusty McNickel

Drwizzletooth said:


> View attachment 1614749
> 
> View attachment 1614750
> 
> Each!



Crazy bout a Mercury. Coo Coo for CoCo Puffs for two. If I bought that pair of his n hers I'd be a dead man.


----------



## Rusty McNickel

Rusty McNickel said:


> Half off. NOW were talkin. 😩
> View attachment 1614121



You can't make this stuff up. This Copake penny farthing saddle has now inflated to a starting bid of $2467.98. The seller must have stumbled upon new information to justify the change in price by 2 1/2 times. Or, is there a fluctuating exchange rate for California?
If you bid $2467.97, well sucka, you SOL!
If it doesn't sell, just keep raising the price til it does!!


----------



## hotrod

Log into Facebook
					

Log into Facebook to start sharing and connecting with your friends, family, and people you know.




					www.facebook.com
				



 I think this has one to many 0`s


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe

so we have this thread on excessive pricing on vintage bikes and parts while at the same time we have one where people are complaining about those who come here only to find out what their bike is worth.  just thought that was interesting.


----------



## Drosentreter

49autocycledeluxe said:


> so we have this thread on excessive pricing on vintage bikes and parts while at the same time we have one where people are complaining about those who come here only to find out what their bike is worth.  just thought that was interesting.



Valid point. I’ve read both threads and it is nice to have a voice of reason in the conversation. Thanks.


----------



## Rusty McNickel

Drosentreter said:


> Valid point. I’ve read both threads and it is nice to have a voice of reason in the conversation. Thanks.



I think we are witnessing an historic CABE moment here, the need, the birth of a whole new thread. A "VOICE OF REASON" thread.


----------



## Drosentreter

Rusty McNickel said:


> I think we are witnessing an historic CABE moment here, the need, the birth of a whole new thread. A "VOICE OF REASON" thread.



I like where this is going lol


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe

I try to be the voice of reason most of the time.


----------



## Rusty McNickel

49autocycledeluxe said:


> I try to be the voice of reason most of the time.



This is not one of your better efforts


----------



## Rusty McNickel

ACT NOW! TAKE ADVANTAGE OF THE CRAZY PLUMMETING CALIFORNIA EXCHANGE RATES ENABLING YOU TO OWN THIS COPAKE PENNY FARTHING SADDLE AT 2 1/2 TIMES OFF THE MARKET RATE. WHETHER FOR A PROJECT OR AN INVESTMENT, BUY CONFIDENTLY KNOW YOU CAN MORE THAN DOUBLE YOU RETURN ON INVESTMENT.


----------



## Rusty McNickel

Ugh....

Yeah, yeah, the wife..... Wait til she finds out what it's really worth.

"Please do NOT waste my time or yours if you do not understand what this bicycle is about. This bike is NOT a regular Vinatge bike you see every day. This bike is for a collecter and bike enthusiast that appreciates rust free vintage bikes that knows the value only keeps going up!
This bike is an investment. I have too many bikes and my wife wants me to start getting rid of some."





https://www.ebay.com/itm/175322221592?campid=5335809022


----------



## Rusty McNickel

Sticky business.




I can't imagine even the most particular of  L'Eroica riders shelling out 100. bucks for a tube of glue that very likely is drying up.
I checked for past sales. Whaddya know? Nada.


----------



## Rusty McNickel

Now here's a bargain.  Family size, same price.....from the same seller. I guess you are paying for the colorful tube.


----------



## GTs58

Rusty McNickel said:


> Now here's a bargain.  Family size, same price.....from the same seller. I guess you are paying for the colorful tube.
> View attachment 1655646




This seller did the sniff test on his glue and now he's addicted.


----------



## gymmanager

Log in or sign up to view
					

See posts, photos and more on Facebook.




					www.facebook.com
				



Thought I had a winner but after looking over this thread, this one is barely a contender. $1500, probably off by two decimal points and these are literally the “best” pictures. The ad reads: “Rare 1950s womens bicycle in great condition”


----------



## Rusty McNickel

gymmanager said:


> Log in or sign up to view
> 
> 
> See posts, photos and more on Facebook.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.facebook.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thought I had a winner but after looking over this thread, this one is barely a contender. $1500, probably off by two decimal points and these are literally the “best” pictures. The ad reads: “Rare 1950s womens bicycle in great condition”
> View attachment 1659837
> 
> View attachment 1659838
> 
> View attachment 1659839
> 
> View attachment 1659840
> 
> View attachment 1659841



Ah, yes but hiding in plain sight is the uber-rare stow-away mud flap. They only made one. Worth the asking price alone.


----------



## kostnerave

My favorite picture is the last one, clearly demonstraiting how the tank was dented. As a bonus, it makes a cool clunking noise!


----------



## Balloontyre

Unbelievable price $2450 "Firm" lmfao







https://milwaukee.craigslist.org/bik/d/milwaukee-motobecane-super-mirage-firm/7498281387.html


----------



## Rusty McNickel

Balloontyre said:


> Unbelievable price $2450 "Firm" lmfao
> View attachment 1663638
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://milwaukee.craigslist.org/bik/d/milwaukee-motobecane-super-mirage-firm/7498281387.html




Yeah, but look at it this way; $2450 ÷ 27 pounds of bike is $90.74 per pound. Not so bad, huh?


----------



## Rusty McNickel

"Performance upgrade", I think I like the original/vintage version. Maybe if they kept it a 10 speed instead of a 16 speed it wouldn't be such a heavy bike.


----------



## Drosentreter

Balloontyre said:


> Unbelievable price $2450 "Firm" lmfao
> View attachment 1663638
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://milwaukee.craigslist.org/bik/d/milwaukee-motobecane-super-mirage-firm/7498281387.html



Look at it from the salesmen standpoint! Unbelievable Value!!!😉🤣


----------



## Rusty McNickel

How low will he go??????? Act now, supply limited!


----------



## Rusty McNickel

As seen on Yankee Peddeler Pawn Stars..



Love me them built-in bells. Very desirable.


----------



## Lonestar

umm...

https://www.ebay.com/itm/354187376361?campid=5335809022


----------



## Rusty McNickel

Lonestar said:


> umm...
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/354187376361?campid=5335809022
> 
> View attachment 1673554



I really don't know what I'm looking at but....maybe the jersey AND SUV are included?


----------



## Rusty McNickel

I'm no historian so I can't comment. I can say the pedals aren't quite right.
Anyone?
https://www.ebay.com/itm/284303649268?campid=5335809022


----------



## Lonestar

Super rare 1959 26" Schwinn bike - antiques - by owner -...
					

-0691A rare 1959 suburban 26" Schwinn American made Chicago bicycle, for collectors only and willing to save a few more years or give it a serious restoration with a American history value call or...



					sanantonio.craigslist.org
				




$3,500.00







I think this seller has been out in the sun too long...


----------



## Drosentreter

Lonestar said:


> Super rare 1959 26" Schwinn bike - antiques - by owner -...
> 
> 
> -0691A rare 1959 suburban 26" Schwinn American made Chicago bicycle, for collectors only and willing to save a few more years or give it a serious restoration with a American history value call or...
> 
> 
> 
> sanantonio.craigslist.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $3,500.00
> 
> 
> View attachment 1685741
> 
> 
> I think this seller has been out in the sun too long...



Maybe he meant to put in $35 and just struggles with numbers😳😬


----------



## Rusty McNickel

Lonestar said:


> Super rare 1959 26" Schwinn bike - antiques - by owner -...
> 
> 
> -0691A rare 1959 suburban 26" Schwinn American made Chicago bicycle, for collectors only and willing to save a few more years or give it a serious restoration with a American history value call or...
> 
> 
> 
> sanantonio.craigslist.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $3,500.00
> 
> 
> View attachment 1685741
> 
> 
> I think this seller has been out in the sun too long...



DEAL! AUCTION CLOSED! I'LL PM MY PP.


----------



## GTs58

Those bars are BA! Looks like a 6-7" rise on those! Should add another 1K when he gets around to doing some math.


----------



## Rusty McNickel

For $500. you better give me more than this. Do some homework for goodness sakes!

https://www.ebay.com/itm/325323221389?campid=5335809022



"vintage cycling photo.

The Party after the Race

Subjects unknown. Date unknown. For Photo Miroir Sprint"

I believe that is Jaques Anqutiel second from right. Then again, this could be a meeting for the local sewer commission for all we know.


----------



## GTs58

Now we're talkin! I can save $8.55 on the shipping, I'm local! 😎












Vintage Schwinn approved 60s cream colored handle bar grips.
Uncommon to find these mid 1960 grip with no cuts, splits, few stains. Ships USPS

https://www.ebay.com/itm/295065463930?campid=5335809022


----------



## Rusty McNickel

Taking offers folks!!!!!


----------



## GTs58

Looks like those $4760 grips just had a Walmart price drop!


----------



## Rusty McNickel

GTs58 said:


> Looks like those $4760 grips just had a Walmart price drop!



Ah yes, follow the dancing decimal folks!


----------



## Rusty McNickel

New Mexico Brant said:


> Run fast and get it!  Now down to $324.99 from $499.99!
> 
> View attachment 1588064
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/203515113374?campid=5335809022



Now that's primitive!


----------



## Rusty McNickel

Rusty McNickel said:


> Taking offers folks!!!!!
> View attachment 1690691



Just realized, didn't know these were used on Thomas Tank Engines. I'VE never seen one anyway.


----------



## bikesnbuses

Local pick-up only on these.. Made me smile..😄

https://www.ebay.com/itm/255724392899?campid=5335809022


----------



## Rusty McNickel

bikesnbuses said:


> Local pick-up only on these.. Made me smile..😄
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/255724392899?campid=5335809022



....Because packaging can be problematic with theses lil buggers. Hmmm.....box or envelope?????  

And just make sure you let someone know where you are going before you make your way to Timmonsville, SC.


----------



## Lonestar

Rare Schwinn 1974 Heavy Duty for Sale in San Antonio, TX - OfferUp
					

Used (normal wear), Rare Schwinn 1974 Heavy Duty bike everything original tires are flat needs to be fixed up. This was known as the paperboy bike . Make an offer!;




					offerup.com
				



















a steal at $880.00!



🤦‍♂️


----------



## GTs58

Lonestar said:


> Rare Schwinn 1974 Heavy Duty for Sale in San Antonio, TX - OfferUp
> 
> 
> Used (normal wear), Rare Schwinn 1974 Heavy Duty bike everything original tires are flat needs to be fixed up. This was known as the paperboy bike . Make an offer!;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> offerup.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, that’s a high-quality Chinese bike and worth every penny!
> 
> View attachment 1696146
> 
> View attachment 1696147
> 
> View attachment 1696148
> 
> a steal at $880.00!
> 
> 
> 
> 🤦‍♂️


----------



## Rusty McNickel

Lonestar said:


> Rare Schwinn 1974 Heavy Duty for Sale in San Antonio, TX - OfferUp
> 
> 
> Used (normal wear), Rare Schwinn 1974 Heavy Duty bike everything original tires are flat needs to be fixed up. This was known as the paperboy bike . Make an offer!;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> offerup.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1696146
> 
> View attachment 1696147
> 
> View attachment 1696148
> 
> a steal at $880.00!
> 
> 
> 
> 🤦‍♂️



.... And you must feed and take care of whatever is living in that seat!


----------



## Rusty McNickel

"Early 1800's Highwheel Bike". Hey, Whaddya want? It comes with a charger!






https://www.ebay.com/itm/385121692542?campid=5335809022


----------



## Balloontyre

Two too many zeros, $1000 bucks. Lol


----------



## 1motime

Easy step?  In other words a girl's bike


----------



## Rusty McNickel

Balloontyre said:


> Two too many zeros, $1000 bucks. Lol
> View attachment 1702845
> View attachment 1702851



Now wait a minute, not so fast to judge. Bike comes with a picnic table and TWO butternut squash. Can I "buy it now"???


----------



## Freqman1

Balloontyre said:


> Two too many zeros, $1000 bucks. Lol
> View attachment 1702845
> View attachment 1702851



<iframe width="560" height="315" src="



" title="YouTube video player" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; clipboard-write; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Rusty McNickel

Now maybe????


----------



## DrRumack80

Definitely one zero too many. $1,000 bucks for a Varsity with "ape hanger" handlebars.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/175158509247?campid=5335809022


----------



## Rusty McNickel

DrRumack80 said:


> Definitely one zero too many. $1,000 bucks for a Varsity with "ape hanger" handlebars.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/175158509247?campid=5335809022



Noooooo! Don't part it out! That would be a crying shame.


----------



## GTs58

First time I've seen someone part out a complete bike on eBay with this method.  🤨 



CHROME FENDERS HAVE BEEN SOLD...SEAT POST SOLD..Selling parts...Schwinn Varsity ten speed In GREAT condition....DOES NOT HAVE CHAIN OR DERAILERS...APE HANGER bars WITH ORIGINAL BLACK GRIPS..( Dont know why these are on there..HAHA )..Original schwinn though...HEAD BADGE, Nice condition german pedals with reflectors..Rims..Tires..Crank and sprockets..Goose neck..Seat and Seat post clamp... ECT ECT...All the right stuff...Let me know what you are interested in and we can work out a price and shipping...Need more info or BETTER pictures ???  Thanks for looking


----------



## DrRumack80

1966 Continental, $1,000,  original handlebar tape is wrapped around the top tube.  Okay.......

"I used the original handlebar tape to cover the top bar."🤨

https://www.ebay.com/itm/125572447760?campid=5335809022


----------



## Rusty McNickel

DrRumack80 said:


> 1966 Continental, $1,000,  original handlebar tape is wrapped around the top tube.  Okay.......
> 
> "I used the original handlebar tape to cover the top bar."🤨
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/125572447760?campid=5335809022
> View attachment 1720260



Reminds me of the folks that used to wrap their couches and chairs in plastic back in the day.


----------



## DrRumack80

Wow, $1,200 for "his and hers" Suburbans.  This guy is local to me.  He also listed a 1985 $100 bill for $280 and a new Iphone 3GS for $12,500. The rest of his auctions are multiple "too many zeros" violations!

https://www.ebay.com/itm/293818246161?campid=5335809022


----------



## Rusty McNickel

DrRumack80 said:


> Wow, $1,200 for "his and hers" Suburbans.  This guy is local to me.  He also listed a 1985 $100 bill for $280 and a new Iphone 3GS for $12,500. The rest of his auctions are multiple "too many zeros" violations!
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/293818246161?campid=5335809022



Oh yeah, good ol Manny. He's been a hot topic here. Gotta watch dem Jersey guyses.


----------



## Rusty McNickel

😯 It's not even worth the listed cost for shipping....


----------



## Rusty McNickel

Imagine the disappointment......



😥


----------



## Freqman1

DrRumack80 said:


> Wow, $1,200 for "his and hers" Suburbans.  This guy is local to me.  He also listed a 1985 $100 bill for $280 and a new Iphone 3GS for $12,500. The rest of his auctions are multiple "too many zeros" violations!
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/293818246161?campid=5335809022



If I were close I'd go visit him just for sheer entertainment. Someone this dillusional surely could provide at least a solid hour of fun!


----------



## Lonestar

1950's Schwinn LOT - bicycles - by owner - bike sale
					

1950’s Schwinn LOT All together there are 4 Schwinn beach cruisers. 3 of the frames are 26” and 1 frame is 24”. Nice pick for any collector, restorer. The frame photo is a 1951 frame. The wheels,...



					austin.craigslist.org
				





Only $2850.00....


----------



## DrRumack80

Freqman1 said:


> If I were close I'd go visit him just for sheer entertainment. Someone this dillusional surely could provide at least a solid hour of fun!



The jokes just write themselves with his auctions!  $700 for this 1920's speed limit sign, which is probably not from the 20's.


----------



## DrRumack80

Mods, please delete. Replied to wrong thread.


----------



## GTs58

Slicker than snot. Get a good grip with this racing slik. Two tires for the price of one.  🤣 

! 





https://www.ebay.com/itm/144793799473?campid=5335809022


----------



## Rusty McNickel

GTs58 said:


> Slicker than snot. Get a good grip with this racing slik. Two tires for the price of one.  🤣
> 
> !
> 
> View attachment 1724664
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/144793799473?campid=5335809022



.....and the "pictures are part of the description" folks, so LOOK CAREFULLY. 

Curios, not a mention in the text description about the swiss cheese holes.

Any creative guesses as to what on earth got to this sorry slick?


----------



## 1motime

Rusty McNickel said:


> .....and the "pictures are part of the description" folks, so LOOK CAREFULLY.
> 
> View attachment 1724679



Tires hold air.  Tubes not included


----------



## Rusty McNickel

DrRumack80 said:


> The jokes just write themselves with his auctions!  $700 for this 1920's speed limit sign, which is probably not from the 20's.
> 
> View attachment 1724330



Well, it says the twenties!


----------



## Drosentreter

GTs58 said:


> Slicker than snot. Get a good grip with this racing slik. Two tires for the price of one.  🤣
> 
> !
> 
> View attachment 1724664
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/144793799473?campid=5335809022



Just look at his other items!🤣. That will give you a good laugh.


----------



## GTs58

Drosentreter said:


> Just look at his other items!🤣. That will give you a good laugh.



That's pretty sickening. He's on the Moon with no oxygen tanks.


----------



## HEMI426

That tire looks like the Frisbee my dog used to carry around in his mouth with all the bit marks,, maybe that tire was a dog toy once.


----------



## soddruntlestuntle

Hoooooboy:






						Log into Facebook
					

Log into Facebook to start sharing and connecting with your friends, family, and people you know.




					www.facebook.com
				




(*Edit:  Facebook apparently doesn't like me to link to their marketplace page)



> _A classic 1965 Schwinn bike original paint and screens. Everything on the bike is still original. The bike is in close to perfect conditions. The seat is perfect no rips or tears. No dents or paint chips on the bike. Asking $1500 OBO_








Everything original-- except the paint, the grips, the seat, the tank...


----------



## GTs58

Is there such a word as "conditions" when being used in this situation?  🤣


----------



## DrRumack80

soddruntlestuntle said:


> Hoooooboy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Log into Facebook
> 
> 
> Log into Facebook to start sharing and connecting with your friends, family, and people you know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.facebook.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (*Edit:  Facebook apparently doesn't like me to link to their marketplace page)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything original-- except the paint, the grips, the seat, the tank...



Keep on bikin' away from that one!


----------



## Rusty McNickel

GTs58 said:


> Slicker than snot. Get a good grip with this racing slik. Two tires for the price of one.  🤣
> 
> !
> 
> View attachment 1724664
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/144793799473?campid=5335809022



SORRY SUCKERS!!!! Just received from the seller, a private offer for $900.00 

All I need now is a Sting Ray....with a bunch of matching pin holes.


----------



## soddruntlestuntle

​Someone's in for a rude awakening:

Vintage Schwinn Bikes - $2,000​
https://fresno.craigslist.org/bik/7553913643.html

_Both bikes are fully functional and in excellent condition considering they are over 65 years old
Yellow bike
Serial: B31033
Blue bike
Serial: DL6812
Asking $2000 for both.
Serious offers will be considered_

Anyone care for a pair of Chinese-built, mid-2000's Legacies?


----------



## Hastings

Here’s one for misplaced decimal. I’ve gotten enough smoking deals off the classifieds to know how this guy is driving right now! 

Hopefully he has this song on.


----------



## Drosentreter

Hastings said:


> Here’s one for misplaced decimal. I’ve gotten enough smoking deals off the classifieds to know how this guy is driving right now!
> 
> Hopefully he has this song on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1743473



That’s stupid cheap if it’s an original! I’d be driving like a maniac too lol


----------



## Balloontyre

Motobecane Track Super Mirage - bicycles - by owner - bike sale
					

manufactured in France in 1973 performance upgrade 24 3/4 inch frame 16 speed 20/40 tubing weighs 27 pounds JUST ABOUT MINT CONDITION "In 1973, Luis Ocaña won the Tour de France, riding a 1973...



					milwaukee.craigslist.org
				




Hilarious


----------



## Rusty McNickel

Balloontyre said:


> Motobecane Track Super Mirage - bicycles - by owner - bike sale
> 
> 
> manufactured in France in 1973 performance upgrade 24 3/4 inch frame 16 speed 20/40 tubing weighs 27 pounds JUST ABOUT MINT CONDITION "In 1973, Luis Ocaña won the Tour de France, riding a 1973...
> 
> 
> 
> milwaukee.craigslist.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hilarious
> View attachment 1743900



I believe this was roasted already somewhere if not this thread. Still ridiculous.


----------



## Balloontyre

Cool, I missed it b4. It's almost 2 diff bikes with brakes, wheels, pedals, derailleur


----------



## Rusty McNickel

In 1973, I'm pretty sure Ocana's bicycle did not weigh 27 pounds, and it was likely not made by Motobecane.


----------



## Balloontyre

Decimal displaced by 2 places

https://www.ebay.com/itm/295431067104?campid=5335809022


----------



## Lonestar

Balloontyre said:


> Decimal displaced by 2 places
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/295431067104?campid=5335809022



That thing is atrocious!


----------



## Rusty McNickel

Balloontyre said:


> Decimal displaced by 2 places
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/295431067104?campid=5335809022



Rosebud!  Roooosebuuuuud!!!!!


----------



## bikesnbuses

https://www.ebay.com/itm/234718787676?campid=5335809022


----------



## Rusty McNickel

bikesnbuses said:


> https://www.ebay.com/itm/234718787676?campid=5335809022
> View attachment 1756241



Shouldn't this be in the blue bike thread?


----------



## Balloontyre

Another one 2 points displaced. Lmfao


https://www.ebay.com/itm/284303649268?campid=5335809022


----------



## Freqman1

Balloontyre said:


> Another one 2 points displaced. Lmfao
> 
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/284303649268?campid=5335809022



Yikes! I wonder where they pulled that comp from?


----------



## Rusty McNickel

Balloontyre said:


> Another one 2 points displaced. Lmfao
> 
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/284303649268?campid=5335809022



Already posted #103, but they did come down 10k! Still, no deal.


----------



## Hastings

Sweet sign. Just missed it.


----------



## Drosentreter

Hastings said:


> Sweet sign. Just missed it.
> 
> View attachment 1759136



Looks like fake patina if you zoom in… maybe it’s just me though.


----------



## GTs58

Nice paint = $1100.






https://www.ebay.com/itm/274830057038?campid=5335809022


----------



## Freqman1

GTs58 said:


> Nice paint = $1100.
> 
> View attachment 1762096
> 
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/274830057038?campid=5335809022



Worth about what they are asking for shipping. Probably a rhetorical question but do people not know how to use "Advanced Search" to get comps?


----------



## Rusty McNickel

GTs58 said:


> Nice paint = $1100.
> 
> View attachment 1762096
> 
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/274830057038?campid=5335809022



62 watchers! Is that CABE monkey business again?


----------



## bikesnbuses

Freqman1 said:


> Worth about what they are asking for shipping. Probably a rhetorical question but do people not know how to use "Advanced Search" to get comps?



WHOA! WHOA! WHOA! Slow DOWN there...  Its ONLY 2023!!    How would anyone figure out what ANYTHING is worth without asking(actually TELLING us) "Whut dis worth.." Its NOT like most humans from the age of 2 to 92 have a small computer glued to their hand 24/7 (guilty.. 😜)
(And ALWAYS without a "please" or "Thank you")..  That applies to people of ALL ages  🙄


----------

